# Giardiasis (Beaver Fever) and Survival



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Crap has been flung far and wide by that fan that somebody forgot to turn off. You and your family head for the boonies because the zombies are munching on your neighbors' noggins. After stumbling through the woods for a while, you come across a stream. It looks pretty clear and clean. What the heck, you'll filter some through a T-shirt so that you and your crew can have a drink before continuing.

What you don't see is a little thing that is going to cut your family's chances of survival to a small sliver. It is called _Giardia lamblia_ by the smart people, and Beaver Fever by us common folk.

Giardia cysts enter waterways by sewage, cattle runoff and beaver ponds. What looks like reasonable drinking water to you can be carrying cysts that will cause some serious intestinal aggravation at a time you really don't need it.

Read about Giardiasis here, and be prepared


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Denton is not kidding about this. I caught a dose up in the high country of colo,. a few years back while fishing. Put me in bed and the toilet for about 3 days. Sure spoiled my fishing vacation that year. I don't think you could ever be too carefull anymore about this and more things even worse.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Food or water contaminated with raw sewage or animal waste? That's what I read anyways. I guess people who eat a lot of McDonalds, Taco Bell and Burger King better watch out.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Meh, I grew up on a farm. not worried too much.
only 2% - 3% chance in the US 

Now it said the gays have to worry over 20%

I will take my 3% chance.
Just saying.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> Meh, I grew up on a farm. not worried too much.
> only 2% - 3% chance in the US
> 
> Now it said the gays have to worry over 20%
> ...


I think you misunderstood the article. That isn't the chance,but the number with it, now.
We (me and mine) are not strangers to rural life, but we didn't drink from streams. We knew better. Beaver dams are plentiful around here, and there are plenty of cattle ranches for runoff to be a problem.
As a local vet put it, drink from anything near a beaver pond and you'd better be ready- with toilet paper.

No need in taking chances. Not when things are already going bad. Never forget Murphy.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I was always taught to never drink unfiltered (not just a t-shirt lol) water, or unboiled. Catching something from the water is one thing I'd like to be able to cross of my list of dangers!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

shit I won't drink anything I didn't boil.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I keep hearing bleach is perishable. I dont get it. Whats it shelf life opened ? Reseal in smaller containers ? Whats up as bleaching is the best route to purifying. IMO. 

And yes boil.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't drink anything in the field that hasn't been thoroughly filtered AND boiled. If bleach is available that's a bonus too. IMO you can never be too careful with your drinking water.


----------



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

hahahha!


----------

